# Birds



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Here are some random birds from the Willow Park Zoo in Logan... got some decent pictures, at least for me.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Aviary?

This bird is really crazy looking. Kinda makes me dizzy.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nah, it was out on the ice at Bear River.... Just kidding. It was actually at Willow Park Zoo in Logan. There was a huge 6X6 elk there too but its kinda disturbing to see those great critters behind bars so I didn't put any pics of that up here. All those birds are in enclosed areas... and there were some other really cool looking birds there, but my camera focused more on the chicken wire than the bird inside.... so no worthwhile shots. It was a cool visit, and the highlight of the zoo was when I mouth called at some turkeys they had there and all three lit up with a gobble or two. Wendy thought that was pretty neat. To be honest, I thought it was cool too but kinda felt bad for the gobblers. Anyway, glad you liked the picture.... if I'd have gotten a close up of the wood ducks, they're that same kinda weird conglomeration of great color.


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

that manderin duck is sweet i've never seen one in person


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice shots. I haven't been to Willow Park for a couple of years. I guess its time.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice pics.

Hey those geese have very short bills; maybe they are cacklings? Were they small bodied? Were they wild or did they have wings clipped?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Nice pics.
> 
> Hey those geese have very short bills; maybe they are cacklings? Were they small bodied? Were they wild or did they have wings clipped?


I couldn't tell you if they were clipped or not.... but yeah, they were small geese and I thought of some of the smaller goose pics I've seen on here but I'm no goose expert and couldn't tell you for sure... other than to say they were probably half the size of the geese I called in this year.


----------

